

Show HN: filter "Ask HN: Who is hiring?" jobs by city - CWIZO

Hi fellow job seekers!<p>In a few hours this month's "Ask HN: Who is hiring?" thread will be posted. I've created a simple bookmarklet that removes jobs from the cities you are not interested in.<p>You can find the bookmarklet &#38; instructions here: https://github.com/janhancic/hnHiringFilter<p>I hope somebody will find it helpful.
======
CWIZO
Clickable link: <https://github.com/janhancic/hnHiringFilter>

